# Introduction+question To All You Pro About Mx L Sizing- Answer Today Please



## Babybike (Sep 16, 2010)

Dear all, 

It's my great pleasure to have the opportunity to post on this site.
_
Edited as MX L not available anymore. Wille keep you postponed on the bike I bought. Thanks for reading._


----------

